# New QSW and first Snow



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

I bought this '86 QSW about a month ago. Finally, some snow to try it out in. These pictures were taken just as the snow started. Later that day with snow and black ice I ruled the road. The syncro did great! I was really pleased with the performance. 
This QSW has none of the power options. (windows, locks, cruise, ect...). It does have a crank sun roof and the thing I like best is the trick rear window defroster grid that spells out "syncro". I'm the third owner. It was purchased new in the bay area, California which is where I bought it from. It has 138,000 miles and has been really well taken care of. It does have some dents from skis and stuff, but the paint is original as is the interior. It's been a blast so far. 


























_Modified by VW Nevada at 9:07 PM 12-14-2008_

_Modified by VW Nevada at 9:08 PM 12-14-2008_


_Modified by VW Nevada at 9:09 PM 12-14-2008_


----------



## DevilDuck (May 27, 2008)

very nice QSW







and in the "right" color =P


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (DevilDuck)*

Very clean, she sure is purdy in red. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

your stoked, have fun with it, sounds like she has been well loved.


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*

Nice, mine looks just like it.


----------



## Passat94VR6 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (moonstation 2000)*

I'm jealous . . . REALLY jealous!


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Did a few Scandinavian flicks this ayem.

When in doubt, Power Out!


----------

